# Scout 12-16 Weeks Training/Fun Video!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I can't believe she's going on 16 weeks on Tuesday--where has all the time gone? I watched the first movie I made of her, and well, she's a lot bigger now and isn' that little small, fat furball of fluff anymore! If you saw the last one, you should like this one as it shows a continuation of some training things that she has mastered! Good girl!

Right now she is heavy duty teething and I love wiggling the loose ends in the morning after I have brushed her teeth! I'm also holding my breath ever since she broke one of her canines in half a few weeks ago. It /should/ just be a puppy tooth, but I won't be happy until it is gone!​


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LOVELY VIDEO!!
Your Scout is one smart cookie!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

That was amazing. Going up a ladder????


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Capehank said:


> That was amazing. Going up a ladder????


*cough* *cough* Uh, yeah, she watched me do it and wanted to try!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

What a nice surprise to wake up to...better than coffee.

I just love watching this girl...and your vids just keep getting better and better.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazing dog  Looks like she would make a spectacular service dog!
She's the best.....
Wagondog


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a wonderful video! And a perfect song choice, too. Scout really is one smart cookie! She's got a great trainer in her mom!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Looooove the video! Scout is super smart puppy and an adorable one! And you're obviously doing an AMAZING job with her. Can't wait to see more videos of her as she grows up. What a great puppy!!!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Great video. very smart cute pup. Loved the little feeding thing for the biscuits how he puts his little paw on to collect one haha. Great song


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Loved your video! Scout is adorable, and she looks like she's becoming a dream golden for you! Thanks for sharing. :wavey:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

You are a great trainer! She's so smart. Love the video! What a treat.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy Cow! my Scout has a lot to learn!

(My Scout is almost 11 weeks)

You did a great job training!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...Scout is amazing! Great job training her.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great video!! Perfect song choice as well...

I loved the kibble dispenser...too cute...and I was very impressed by the ladder climbing...WOW!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys--she's been so much fun to work with and a little 'sponge' for learning new things. I'm bias, but I think she's perfect. She's content to lay at my feet, but can also get up and go! We're working on some more cool stuff to follow up with in a few weeks


----------



## cbear (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, loved the video. Hope to see alot more.


----------



## yukari3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow...very very cute dog....


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

How fun!!!! Are you training her to be a guide dog? You have done so much with her toward that end. Just currious...


----------

